# [Grub] Maintenance (résolu)

## yotoo

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment mis à jour grub (version 0.97-r7) et il m'a sorti ce message:

 *Quote:*   

> *** IMPORTANT NOTE: you must run grub and install
> 
> the new version's stage1 to your MBR.  Until you do,
> 
> stage1 and stage2 will still be the old version, but
> ...

 

Du coup je me pose cette question: Est ce que cette note s'applique uniquement pour l'installation ou dans tous les cas ?Last edited by yotoo on Sat Jul 19, 2008 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

l'idéal serait de le faire à chaque mise à jour de grub.

----------

## d2_racing

Avant de rebooter, je te conseille ceci :

Si ta partition /boot n'est pas mounté automatiquement, tu vas devoir faire ceci :

```

# emerge -v grub

# grub

```

Car tu dois recompiler le package pour que certains fichiers soit installé dans /boot et ensuite tu réinstalles grub dans ton mbr.

----------

## yotoo

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !

Suite au post d'Enlight je me suis jeter et j'ai lancé un:

 *Quote:*   

> grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda

 

Par contre lors du redémarrage de mon PC grub ne voulais plus se lancer! J'avais juste une invite de commande:

 *Quote:*   

> grub>

 

J'ai résolu ce problème en faisant:

 *Quote:*   

> grub>setup (hd0)

 

Y a-t-il autre chose à faire ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Si ça marche, y'a rien d'autre a faire   :Wink: 

Perso j'installe toujours grub via son invité de commande (jamais testé grub-install)

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, moi aussi, j'ai mieux la méthode manuelle  :Razz: 

----------

## yotoo

Merci pour votre aide !

----------

